# Rockets still waiting for Yao era to begin



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Look at the Camp situation of the Houston Rockets [here]  

Will Yao adjust quickly to his teammates, NBA play and life in a foreign land?

Who will win the war in power forward position between Taylor, Eddie Griffin and Kenny Thomas???

How does Tomjanovich divide the minutes?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think that griffin is going to be the starting power forward. i think i heard he added some weight and it seemed like last year that they decided he would be power forward instead of small forward. if not they wouldn't have drafted nachbar. i don't know about yao adjusting to the nba. he should contribute with his shooting ability and then his size on defense but as far as a team game it will probably take a while. i expect cato to start the season but ming to be starting after a month or 2 and average close to 30 minutes a game. the only problem with ming is that he might get worn out near the end of the season since he has been playing basketball pretty much all year. by the time he gets adjusted to the rockets and the nba he may be wearing down. as for minutes i think ming wil get 25-30 with cato getting the rest at center. griffin should get in the high 20s all at power forward, taylor will take around 15 at power forward, and thomas will finish the minutes at the position. thomas should also get up to 10 a game as small forward. i think rice would get 20-25 minutes and nachbar would finish the small forward position and backup mobley at 2 guard. so ming 25-30, cato 18-23, griffin 25-30, taylor around 15, kenny 15-20, rice 20-25, and nachbar at around 25. i just came up with those numbers by myself but if things happen how i think they probably will they should be close. but the rockets would reallt benifit if they could trade thomas or taylor to get a backup shooting guard. then the minutes would be easier to handle.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i think that griffin is going to be the starting power forward. i think i heard he added some weight and it seemed like last year that they decided he would be power forward instead of small forward. if not they wouldn't have drafted nachbar. i don't know about yao adjusting to the nba. he should contribute with his shooting ability and then his size on defense but as far as a team game it will probably take a while. i expect cato to start the season but ming to be starting after a month or 2 and average close to 30 minutes a game. the only problem with ming is that he might get worn out near the end of the season since he has been playing basketball pretty much all year. by the time he gets adjusted to the rockets and the nba he may be wearing down. as for minutes i think ming wil get 25-30 with cato getting the rest at center. griffin should get in the high 20s all at power forward, taylor will take around 15 at power forward, and thomas will finish the minutes at the position. thomas should also get up to 10 a game as small forward. i think rice would get 20-25 minutes and nachbar would finish the small forward position and backup mobley at 2 guard. so ming 25-30, cato 18-23, griffin 25-30, taylor around 15, kenny 15-20, rice 20-25, and nachbar at around 25. i just came up with those numbers by myself but if things happen how i think they probably will they should be close. but the rockets would reallt benifit if they could trade thomas or taylor to get a backup shooting guard. then the minutes would be easier to handle.


Good post man. Keep the good work.

So you think Griffin will be the starter.
What do you expect from him?
Will he contribute a lot or he need more develop?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There are rumors that also Griffen grew an inch taller, he is a young guy which is fully possible. I think he will be the star people expected him to be out of the draft with something to prove with his drop, and then the trade, and the emergence of Reggie Jefferson.

I think this season we can watch for his stats to be along the lines of at least 10 ppg, 6 rpg, 2 bpg... half of what he did at college at the least.

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> There are rumors that also Griffen grew an inch taller, he is a young guy which is fully possible. I think he will be the star people expected him to be out of the draft with something to prove with his drop, and then the trade, and the emergence of Reggie Jefferson.
> 
> I think this season we can watch for his stats to be along the lines of at least 10 ppg, 6 rpg, 2 bpg... half of what he did at college at the least.
> ...


I agree. 
But 10 ppg, 6rpg, 2 bpg aren't very good stats for a starter. You think he won't be a starter.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think that griffin will be in the 10-13 point range with 7-8 rebounds and 2 blocks a game. that still isn't that good for a starter but he won't be getting as many minutes as other starting power forwards. but i that with those stats he will be contributing a lot. he gives the rockets a guy who can play in the post and can still step out to the 3 line when the guards penetrate. and him and ming's shotblocking should help the defense. it's only his second year but he should be a big part of the rockets getting to the playoffs this year.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i think that griffin will be in the 10-13 point range with 7-8 rebounds and 2 blocks a game. that still isn't that good for a starter but he won't be getting as many minutes as other starting power forwards. but i that with those stats he will be contributing a lot. he gives the rockets a guy who can play in the post and can still step out to the 3 line when the guards penetrate. and him and ming's shotblocking should help the defense. it's only his second year but he should be a big part of the rockets getting to the playoffs this year.


Yeah, I didn't follow the Rockets last season, but this year I'm very intersted in this team. Griffin and Yao. I want to see that!!!


----------



## DAMAGED KINGDOM (Oct 2, 2002)

Griffins Predicted stats:
13 pts
8 rebs
2 blocks

After seeing the way he busted out midway through his rookie season, I'd say, barring injury, he's gonna be the best player on the frontline this season.

Taylor is a backup ... nothing more.

KT is a hard worker. Keep him around unless a nice deal comes along.

Ming shouldn't take too long to adapt.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

rocketeer: you the same one from cc.net?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> rocketeer: you the same one from cc.net?


no. i haven't ever posted at clutchycity. i register under the name rocket tar there but it hasn't work for at least a month. i was on nbadraft.net for a while but i guess i'm here now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I agree.
> But 10 ppg, 6rpg, 2 bpg aren't very good stats for a starter. You think he won't be a starter.


Put it in context with the high scoring back court, and then Ming grabbing the boards, and that will certainly lower his stats... But that doesn't mean he won't produce...

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Put it in context with the high scoring back court, and then Ming grabbing the boards, and that will certainly lower his stats... But that doesn't mean he won't produce...
> ...


Yeah, looking in the overall context, this numbers aren't that bad!!!


----------

